# The Gaming Department  Encyclopedia  (Topic threads found here!) Updated: 03/07/10



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 21, 2007)

*The Gaming Department Encyclopedia (Topic threads found here!) Updated: 10/05/10*

*Nintendo Wii*

*Sony PS3 - part 1*

*Sony PS3 - part 2*

*XBOX 360 - part 1*

*XBOX 360 - part 2*

Official PSP2 Thread


*The Official PC Gaming Thread*

*
The Official Gaming Gif Thread! ( Post amazing gaming related gifs / pics here!)*

*Ultimate Emulation Related Thread*

*Game Sales Charts (USA/JAPAN/EUROPE) / Weekly Console Hardware Sales in Japan*

*
[Xbox360] Official Avatar thread! ( Post your Avatar here!)*

*Official DsI Ware / Wii ware / Virtual Console thread*

*DS/PSP Thread*

*NF Gaming Haul Thread*

*Narutoforums Gaming Deals Thread*


*Nintendo 3DS - Official Thread*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 23, 2008)

*The Gaming Department Encyclopedia (Topic threads found here!) Updated: 10/05/10*

*A - E*


*A*
Assassin's Creed

Assassin's Creed 2

Arc The Lad Series

Ar tonelico: Melody of Elemia

Age Of Conan 

Arc Rise Fantasia -JRPG for Wii made by amazing people.

Age of Empires III: Asian Dynastys

Alien vs. Predator 3

Another Century's Episode:R(PS3)

Assassin's Creed : Brotherhood

Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth

A Game of Thrones: Genesis


*B*
Bioshock

Bleach blade battlers 2

Bleach DS 2nd: Kokui Hirameku Requiem

Bionic Commando returns (PS3/360/PC)

Beautiful Katamari

Bleach: Heat the Soul 6 (PSP)

Bleach: Heat the Soul 7 [PSP]

Blue Dragon(Xbox360)

Blue Dragon DS(Not the Card game)

Batman: Arkham Asylum (PS3/XBOX360/PC)

Batman: Arkham Asylum 2

Bleach Versus Crusade (Wii/JP) - Treasure made, full of hope

BioShock 2 - Sea of Dreams

Blood Of Bahamut (NDS-RPG)

Bayonetta

BlazBlue

Blade&Soul

Battlefield: Bad Company 2

Brink (360, PS3, PC)

Beyond Good & Evil HD [PSN/XBLA 2011]

Bleach: Soul Ignition PS3

Back to the Future


*C*
Call of Duty 4

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - part 1

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - part 2

Call of Duty World at War

Command And Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 

Castle Crashers - XBLA- Action RPG

 Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia

Chrono Trigger DS

Castlevania Judgment 

Cursed Mountain - [Wii][Survial Horror]

Official Castlevania Thread

[JRPG]The Official Chrono Series Thread.

Captain Tsubasa: New Kick Off

Civilization V

Call of Duty: Black Ops

Catherine by Atlus (PS3/Xbox 360)


*D*
Dante's Inferno

Disgaea DS: Prince

Dead Rising

Dragon Quest Monsters - Joker

Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness

Defense of the Ancients(Warcraft 3 related)

Devil May Cry 4

Dementium: The Ward (DS)

DJ Hero

Dragonball Online

Dynasty Warriors 6

Digimon Story Moonlight/Sunburst

Dead Space

Dungeons and Dragons 4th Edition

Disgaea 3

DBZ: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 (PS2/Wii)

Dragonball Z: Burst Limit

Diablo 3

Dead Rising (Wii)

 Demon's Souls [PS3 RPG]

Dead Rising 2

DragonQuest IX

DragonQuest X

Dragon Quest Series Thread

Dragonball Z The movie the game screens

Deadly Creatures

Demigod

DBZ Sparking: Raging Blast

Dead Space 2

Dragon Age Origins

Dragon Age 2

Deus Ex 3

DJ Hero 2

Devil's Third

Donkey Kong Country

Devil May Cry 5

Deadly Premonition

Dissidia Duodecim

Dragonball Raging Blast 2 [PS3/360]

Duke Nukem Forever

Dungeon Siege 3

Dark Souls [PS3]

Dead Island


*E*
Elder Scrolls Series

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim

Earthworm Jim 

Eternal Sonata

Enslaved


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 2, 2009)

*F - L*


*F*
Fallout 3

Fallout: New Vegas

Final Fantasy XIII (PS3/360)

Final Fantasy Versus XIII [PS3]

Final Fantasy Tactics Advanced 2

Final Fantasy Tactics: The War of The Lions 

Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core

Final Fantasy XII

Folklore

Fatal Frame 4

Final Fantasy XI

Fable 2

Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings

Final Fantasy 3

Final Fantasy Dissidia

Final Fantasy IV DS

Fragile: Farewell Ruins of the Moon

The General Final Fantasy Thread

Flower[PSN]

F.E.A.R. 2 Project Origin

Final Fantasy IV: The After Years - (WiiWare)(Sequel to FFIV)

Fullmetal Alchemist: Senuka Wo Takueshi Mono [PSP]

Final Fantasy XIV(PS3/PC)

Fist of the North Star

Fatal Frame Wii

Fable 3

Final Fantasy Agito XIII (PSP)

Fight Night Champion (2011)

Final Fantasy IV Complete Collection [PSP]

Final Fantasy XIII-2 (PS3/360)


*G*
Guitar Hero III:Legends Of Rock

Guilty Gear 2 Overture

Guilty Gear XX Accent Core

Gundam Musou

Gears of War

Grand Theft Auto IV

God of War 3

Gundam 00 - Gundam Meisters(PS2)

Guitar Hero World Tour Discussion (PS3/360/Wii/PS2)

Gears of War 2

Gears of War 3

GTA: Chinatown Wars

The Grinder

Golden Sun DS

God of War 1&2

Gran Turismo 5

Goldeneye (Wii)


*H*
Halo 3

Heavy Rain

House MD

Halo Reach


*I*
Infinite Undiscovery Official Thread

inFamous

Infamous 2


*J*


*K*
Kingdom Hearts III

Kingdom Hearts Spinoffs ( Cell phone, PSP,DS games)

King of Fighters Series

Knights in the Nightmare (DS)

Knights of the Old Republic MMORPG!

King Of Fighters XII

Kodu for the 360

Killzone 3

Kirby: Epic Yarn

Kid Icarus: Uprising

Kaptain Brawe


*L*

Last Story (Wii RPG made by Mystwalker)

Lost Odyssey

Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass

Luminous Arc

Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess

The Lord of The Rings: Third Age 

Legend of Zelda General Discussion 

LAST REMNANT

Official Little Big Planet (PS3) Discussion  

Left 4 Dead

Left 4 Dead 2

Lost Planet 2

Limbo

L.A. Noire

Little Big Planet 2


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 2, 2009)

*M - Q*


*M*























































*N*

















































*O*













*P*










































*Q*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 2, 2009)

*R - Z*







































*S*













































































*T*





















































*U*













*V*











*W*



















*X*





*Y*



*Z*


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 8, 2011)

^Does that include medical marijuana?


----------

